# 814 PTO shaft speed



## joelaudi (Jul 25, 2009)

Hello everyone. I picked up a 1976 814 that someone had replaced the engine with an onan 16hp. It runs very good with no problems. I would like to know what the rated PTO speed is as I cannot find any spec's listed. Since I don't own a hand held tactometer, I need help.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum!

I'm not sure about that myself. Maybe some others here will know. 

Just curious why you want this info?


----------



## joelaudi (Jul 25, 2009)

Hello chrpmaster, I was thinking about adapting something to the front. I have an old Troy Built chipper with a blown 8hp engine and was thinking of putting it on the front. Since the chipper is made to turn at 3600 RPM, I need to know what kind of ratio to use. The tractor PTO shaft turns in the correct rotation so all I need to do is step-up the speed. When the chipper was running, it was a pain to lug it around the yard so this way I can use the Gravely to move it. I have a lathe and vertical miller and just enought know how to get me in trouble.


----------

